# Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?



## Petra (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Bin neu*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

Jetzt habe ich eine Frage
Was für Pflanzen nehme ich für meinen Teich
Ich wollte Kokustaschen nehmen für die Pflanzen.
Ich würde mich über jede Antwort Freuen

Gruss Petra


----------



## Armin501 (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Bin neu*

Hallo Petra, vielleicht wäre es besser, wenn du ein Neues Thema
aufmachst.

Gruß Armin


----------



## Frank (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Petra,

ich war da mal ganz Armins Meinung und hab das mal in diesen Fachbereich verschoben.

Stell doch bitte nochmal ein Foto vom Teich ein. 

Bei den Pflanzen kommt es darauf an, in welcher Tiefe du sie Pflanzen möchtest.
Bei einem Teichvolumen von 3.000 Litern würde ich allerdings darauf achten, keine stark wuchernden Pflanzen einzusetzen. 

Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu meinen. Annett hat meistens ein paar gute Ideen, was Pflanzen angeht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Petra,

wie Frank schon schrieb, bei deiner Teichgröße keine stark wuchernden Pflanzen einsetzen (kein __ Schilf, __ Rohrkolben - auch den kleinen nicht, Tannenwedel, Straußfelberich, Seerosen - nur Zwergsorten, Seekannen, mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein). Von Kokostaschen solltest Du abstand nehmen, lieber Kunststoffmatten. Kokosmaterial reißt spätestens im 2. Jahr auseinander (am Übergang Wasser/Luft verrottet es schnell)

MfG Frank


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Petra,

um Dir zu sagen welche und wieviele Pflanzen, brauchen wir erstmal einen Vorstellung davon, wieviel Platz Du dafür im Teich gelassen hast.
Das Beste wäre eine Zeichnung des Teiches als Draufsicht mit darin eingemalten Tiefenzonen. Wenn Du das nicht hinbekommst, tut es evtl. auch ein Bild des Teiches bevor Du die Folie eingelegt hast bzw. bevor das Wasser drin war.

Von Kokosmatten lass besser die Finger-die taugen echt nix!
Sollte Dein Ufer tatsächlich so steil sein, dass sich keine Pflanzen und Substrat halten können, dann versuch schon eher mal die Ufermatten von naturagart www.naturagart.de die gibt es jetzt auch schon fertig mit Taschen.
Kann ich echt empfehlen-ich hab die Taschen allerdings noch selbst nähen müssen


----------



## Petra (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo ihr Lieben

Danke für die schnelle Antwort

Die länge des Teiches ist 6,5 x B 4,5 x T vorne 1,2 und hinten an der Mauer 1,5 .

Platz für Pflanzen habe ich genug da ich ja noch nichts drin habe ausser Wasser.

Auf dem einem Bild sieht man ja wieviel Platz ist da ja noch keine Folie drin ist und auf dem anderen ist  der Teich schon mit Wasser.

Gruss Petra


----------



## graubart48 (27. Feb. 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Petra,
bestell dir doch mal diesen Katalog 
da kann man eine Menge über Pflanzen lesen. *lach* Sogar bestellen kann man da auch.


----------



## Annett (1. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo Petra,

zur Zeit bekommst Du eh noch keine Pflanzen- wirklich gute Pflanzen und die Beratung dazu bekommst Du z.B. auch bei www.nymphaion.de
Schreib einfach mal ne Mail an den Inhaber in der Du Deinen Teich schilderst, welche Pflanztiefen Du hast und wie breit die dort jeweils sind.
Unter der angegebene Homepage findest Du auch den Shop- mit vielen Infos zu den einzelnen Pflanzen.

__ Pfennigkraut könnte bei Dir z.B. helfen, den Rand etwas zu kaschieren-da hat Dein Schwager ja letztes Jahr "ganze Arbeit" geleistet...  
Außerdem finde ich, ist die Pflanzterrasse ziemlich tief angesiedelt... da muss wohl Werner (Cheffe von www.nymphaion.de) ran....oder Du versuchst mit Unterkonstruktionen die Terrasse höher zu bekommen. 
Die 2.Möglichkeit sind dann noch die schon anfangs von Dir angesprochenen Pflanzenmatten mit Taschen. Aber auch die wollen am Rand gut befestigt sein; ohne Kontakt zum Erdreich außerhalb der Folie. Sonst zieht es Dir das Wasser aus dem Teich!

Ich hoffe, das hilft ein Stück weiter


----------



## Silke (2. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo,
tja, der Flachwasserbereich ist ziemlich klein. Denn hierfür gibt es Unmengen an schönen Pflanzen. Ich hab das Problem mit meiner Schale ja auch. Am Rand wachsen bei mir __ Binsen, SDB, __ Bachminze, __ Iris, __ Pfennigkraut, __ Kuckuckslichtnelke. In ca. 25-30 cm ´hab ich __ Wasserstern, Nadelsimse, Tannenwedel, __ Seekanne(wuchert!). Ansonsten schwimmt noch __ Hornkraut herum. Ganz unten steht eine Seerose (Fröbelii).
Die Idee mit den Taschen ist gut. Ich hab mitten drin einige Steine gestapelt, worauf noch zwei Töpfe stehen. Ist nicht gerade prickelnd, denn beim Algen angeln sind die schon öfter in der Tiefe verschwunden.


----------



## karsten. (2. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hallo
"Pflanztaschentratsch" gab´s schonmal hier :




mfg
karsten.


----------



## Thorsten (2. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> "Pflanztaschentratsch" gab´s schonmal hier :
> http://teichforum.info/viewtopic.php?t=1556/?q=taschenmfg
> karsten.



auch nicht schlecht.......


----------



## Petra (2. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

Hi Thorsten

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen.

Gruss Petra


----------



## Thorsten (2. März 2006)

*AW: Welche Pflanzen für meinen Teich?*

na, nicht viel petra...aber dafür ist _unser_ Karsten ja bekannt 



P.s.
Die Link´s sind gut, nicht das wir uns missverstehen Petra


----------

